# John Teere Transmissions



## Holte-Hoff (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello everyone. We are looking at a new tractor, a 6m. Just have a question on JD transmissions. What's the best one? Mostly round baling and pulling a 3 bottom plow. The one the dealer has on lot is a 6125M with auto-quad. Any big problems with them? Any other trannys you would recommend? Any info is great!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe that is a Tier 4 emission tractor....I have to ask, are you familiar with Tier 4 emissions standards and the associated problems with them....if not, you might want to do a bit of research on them. I would probably look into transmissions that were not electronically operated.....which would not be that useful for your stated purposes.....and the associated repair costs of electronic transmissions can be astronomical.

A late model low hour Tier 3 emission tractor would be a good choice.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

If it's MFWD then they usually come standard with a 24/24 Autoquad tranny.. Should be excellent choice.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Holte-Hoff said:


> Hello everyone. We are looking at a new tractor, a 6m. Just have a question on JD transmissions. What's the best one? Mostly round baling and pulling a 3 bottom plow. The one the dealer has on lot is a 6125M with auto-quad. Any big problems with them? Any other trannys you would recommend? Any info is great!


The 6125m with auto quad is a really nice tractor......I haven't heard of any real problems with the 6125 but I don't know of but one person using one in their operation. So far so good, it's a very nice tractor. 
However, it is a tier 4 tractor and as such, the jury may still be out on the long term longevity/cost. 
Excellent platform for round baling, don't do alot of bottom plowing but with 24 possibilities you're sure to find the right gear.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I baled some hay yesterday with 6115m and wasn't very impressed. It really surprised me how much the quality of build had gone down from the 6420s and 6430s......didn't seem to be near the tractor that those are. I will say that it was a comfortable tractor to use with a large cab but aside from that I can't really say too many good things. If it were me I would look for a lightly used 6430 or 7x30 instead.


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the 24 speed power quad and really like it. I had an auto shifting trans in my last new holland. Other than showing my buddies "watch this" when I first bought it, I never used the auto mode. Just be sure to get the 24 speed, which ever way you go.


----------



## MikeinKy (Feb 27, 2012)

I have several neighbors with new and late model John deere tractors. Other than catching fire and burning up, transmissions going out, hydraulic problems, and electronic troubles, they are great tractors. I wouldn't trade my 4020's for a truck load of them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> I baled some hay yesterday with 6115m and wasn't very impressed. It really surprised me how much the quality of build had gone down from the 6420s and 6430s......didn't seem to be near the tractor that those are. I will say that it was a comfortable tractor to use with a large cab but aside from that I can't really say too many good things. If it were me I would look for a lightly used 6430 or 7x30 instead.


Cline-you say it like it is. I like it. I know many others (not necessarily here) want sugar on top, but I appreciate the meat and potatoes.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I forgot to add without preconceived bias.


----------



## Holte-Hoff (Jul 31, 2015)

[quote name="MikeinKy" post="185538" timestamp="1439811286

I wouldn't trade my 4020's for a truck load of them.[/quote]

I love my 4020! The only problem I have with it is that it's a gas model. Picked it up this last spring saying. "I can buy a lot of fuel for the price of a new one." Well, I just put in another 30 gallons of gas on a ten acre field I'm working on now. That makes close to 100 gallons just to plow and disk it once. MFWD and a cab would be nice to.
Neighbor said to try and find 6420. Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

That is funny Hayden. I love my 6115M for baling and cutting. Have the 16spd with partial power shift which has been more than adequate. I don't like the tier 4 interim so I am getting rid of it and going back to a tier 3 5105M or 5095M, 2011 or earlier. One thing I don't like in the big cab is visability is not great for hitching or cutting. Dang post is in the way.

HH, pulled 3 16s with a 6100D which is smaller than the 6115 or 6125Ms and it was overkill. now pull it with my 5075M and it is a good match. Nice to have that power if you are running a 7 shank CP. Nice to have 4wd with a cp as well.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

To be fair about comparison, the M series is a step down from the 6000 series tractors....the M series is a more economical series and does not have the bells, whistles, or design that the regular and premium 6000 series had. The M series is a step below the R series now....which is what used to be the regular and premium 6000 series.

Either way, I would have no desire to own a current design Tier 4 tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> That is funny Hayden. I love my 6115M for baling and cutting. Have the 16spd with partial power shift which has been more than adequate. I don't like the tier 4 interim so I am getting rid of it and going back to a tier 3 5105M or 5095M, 2011 or earlier. One thing I don't like in the big cab is visability is not great for hitching or cutting. Dang post is in the way.
> 
> HH, pulled 3 16s with a 6100D which is smaller than the 6115 or 6125Ms and it was overkill. now pull it with my 5075M and it is a good match. Nice to have that power if you are running a 7 shank CP. Nice to have 4wd with a cp as well.


Just curious what you don't like about the interim tier 4 that would make you want to sell an almost new tractor and buy an older. I understand many are scared of newer technology and possible problems down the road, but can't figure what would make want to sell the tractor. I have the same tractor and could not be happier with it. I was baling this weekend and the little light came on dash telling me the particulate filter was doing its thing. First time the light has came on and lasted a few minutes and it was done. The tractor did not run any different. If the light hadn't popped up, I would have never known it was going through its process. I realize everyone has an opinion and to each his own. I might have considered a 64xx if not for the crazy prices they are selling for. No doubt they are good machines, but for same money I'll take a new tractor. Again just one mans opinion


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I checked with another feller that has a couple of 6125m tractors, only problem he's had has been the left hand reverser jumping out of gear while mobiling . Other than that, he's had no problems......although that's a purty serious one. Strange, I thought the left hand reverser was basically unchanged in the new series, maybe they redesigned the wheel.....mine has gone out once, it uses magnetic proximity switches, not the mechanical shuttle.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

my only concern with the interim tier 4 is the unknown and what the support for the control equipment is going to be down the road. Just figured that I would be better off without it. the 100hp 5 series is plenty for my op and cheaper so I was going for that. But that said, I like the 6115M except for the visibility triangle out to the baler pickup, darn post is in the way. rick


----------

